# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Drejt mbylljes ambasadat në Kroaci, Bosnjë dhe Mal të Zi.

## DYDRINAS

Drejt mbylljes ambasadat në Kroaci, Bosnjë dhe Mal të Zi. MJ: Po vlerësojmë punën e përfaqësive

Flash, Lajmi i Fundit, Politike e Hënë, 6 Janar, 2014 | 09:18 am

Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme është duke përgatitur draftin për mbylljen e tri ambasadave, në Kroaci, Mal të Zi dhe Bosnjë- Hercegovinë. Për momentin, këto ambasada mund të konsiderohen të falimentuara për mundësinë që ato kanë për të funksionuar, pasi buxheti që Ministria e Jashtme ka akorduar për to nuk i kalon të 400 mijë eurot.

Në Sarajevë ambasada funksionon vetëm me ambasadorin, në Zagreb dhe në Podgoricë funksionojnë me ambasadorin dhe dy punonjës të tjerë.

I pyetur nga Panorama, zëdhënësi i kësaj Ministrie, Glevi Dervishi, tha se është duke u vlerësuar puna e Ambasadës sonë në Sarajevë, duke mohuar mbylljen e dy ambasadave të tjera, atë në Zagreb dhe në Podgoricë.

Shqipëria ka marrë nga Kroacia të gjithë praktikën ligjore të gatshme për anëtarësim në BE, si dhe për vizat dhe MSA. Në Podgoricë kemi rreth 9 për qind shqiptarë etnikë që mbeten fare pa mbështetje. Interesat ekonomike dhe gjeopolitike në këto tri vende janë të mëdha për Shqipërinë. 

panorama

----------


## DYDRINAS

Bumçi: Mbyllja e tri ambasadave, do të humbnim rolin tonë në rajon

Flash, Politike e Hënë, 6 Janar, 2014 | 09:19 am

Ish-ministri i Jashtëm shqiptar, Aldo Bumçi, i pyetur nga “Panorama”, tha se do të ishte gabim i madh për politikën tonë të jashtme nëse shteti shqiptar mbyll këto tri ambasada. Sipas tij, roli diplomatik i Shqipërisë mund të spikasë vetëm në rajon.

“Nëse është e vërtetë, është gabim i madh që ne ta nisim me mbylljen e ambasadave, aq më tepër në vendet e rajonit. Shqipëria, nëse ka një rol ndërkombëtar, e ka në rajon, është kjo shtrirje gjeografike ku ne mund të ushtrojmë interesat tanë. Mbyllja e ambasadave në rajon do t’i hiqte Shqipërisë të vetmen platformë ku ajo mund të zhvillonte marrëdhëniet e veta ndërkombëtare. Ne nuk kemi as fuqinë kontinentale dhe as botërore”, tha Bumçi.

Për ish-ministrin, lënia e Ambasadës në Beograd dhe mbyllja e atyre ku faktori shqiptar është i ndjeshëm, të lë dyshime të thella. Deputeti Bumçi vlerëson marrëdhëniet shumë pozitive të Shqipërisë me Kroacinë dhe kërkon intensifikimin e mëtejshëm të tyre, për më shumë që është i vetmi vend nga tri vendet e sipërpërmendura të rajonit, si anëtare e NATO-s dhe e BEsë.

“Rasti i Kroacisë është direkt në dëm të shqiptarëve. Ndërsa në raste të tjera ambasadat tona duhet të qëndrojnë për shkak të një marrëdhënie bilaterale, Kroacia është më shumë se kaq. Kroacia ka bërë baraspeshën me Serbinë, ka mbajtur një qëndrim historikisht pro Kosovës, ka mbështetur Shqipërinë në proceset integruese. Mbyllja e ambasadës në Kroaci do të ishte një gabim shumë i rëndë diplomatik, duke lënë hapur ambasadën tonë në Serbi. Kroacia është i vetmi vend nga këto që është anëtar edhe i NATO-s, edhe i BEsë”, u shpreh për “Panorama” ish-ministri i Jashtëm.

panorama

----------


## CRO

Bëjnë shumë gabim. Ne po nuk patëm ambasada me vendet fqinje dhe rajonin, pra me gjithonët tanë me të cilët kemi edhe marrëdhëniet më intensive, s'kemi c'i duam me vendet e tjera. 
Kam frikë se kjo ose tregon një futje të duarve të PS në diplomaci, ose një izolim të ri. 

Vendim totalisht i gabuar.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Qeveria 'e përbashkët' Shqipëri-Kosovë
07/01/2014

100 mijë euro është fondi i parë që dy qeveritë shqiptare do të akordojnë për Preshevën në mbledhjen e së shtunës në Prizren.

Fondi që do të shkojë për ndërtimin e maternitetit të Luginës së banuar me shumicë shqiptare në Serbi, vendoset përkrah kontributit të disa agjencive dhe partnerëve ndërkombëtare. Por më shumë sesa tek fondi konkret, për ministrin e Jashtëm Ditmir Bushati, risi është simbolika që ajo përcjell.

"Risia nuk është vetëm tek Lugina e Preshevës, risi është fakti që për herë të parë dy qeveritë tona ulen dhe diskutojnë konkretisht për të thelluar integrimin ekononomik, për të thelluar bashkëpunimin, për të diskutuar në mënyrë skrupuloze për disa çështje që janë në interes të ndërsjelltë për qytetarët e Shqipërisë dhe të Kosovës dhe për të përcaktuar një vijë të qartë, siç është deklarata e partneritetit strategjik, se si dy vende tona do të mbështesin njëri-tjetrin për të qenë nesër anëtarë të denjë të NATO-s dhe anëtar të BE-së", tha Bushati.

Qeveria Rama dhe Thaçi do te nisin bashkepunimin, qe ministri Bushati e konsideron kapitalar ne shume fusha, me nje nga problematikat me te medha qe dy shtetet shqiptare janë perballur keto vite, shkembimet tregtare.

"Janë tre fusha, të cilat do t'i rendisja si fusha me përparësi absolute për mbledhjen e parë të dy qeverive tona. E para ka të bëjë me një lehtësim të procedurave tregtare sepse në të shkuarën, siç e dimë nga të dyja anët e kufirit ka patur probleme, të cilat ne i kemi identifikuar dhe duam t'i adresojmë një nga një; së dyti për të hapur një korsi të re në fushën e transportit dhe së treti bashkëpunim përsa i përket procesit të integrimit europian", tha Bushati.

Mbledhja e dy qeverive shqiptare qe per ne konsiderohet risi, ne fakt, - thote shefi i diplomacisë, - është një praktikë e shumë vendeve në rajon dhe më gjere. Perveç Kosoves, ne nje faze tjeter te tilla angazhime do te ndermerren edhe me qeveri te tjera në rajon, aty ku shqiptarët janë prezentë dhe faktor. Në këtë pike, ministri i Jashtëm gjen rastin të denoncojë si spekulim tërësisht  mediatik mbylljen e ambasadave në rajon.

"Nuk bëhet fjalë për një proces, i cili do të bëhet me të rënë të lapsit. Rajoni është prioritet në politikën tonë të jashtme, është vendi ku Shqipëria duhet dhe do të jetë më dinamike me qasjen e saj konstruktive dhe stabilizuese, është i vetmi vend anëtar i NATO-s në rajon, pas anëtarësimit të Kroacisë në BE dhe ne do ta ushtrojmë këtë përgjegjësi me kapacitet të plotë. Rajoni është një nga prioritetet tona", u shpreh Bushati.
/ Top Channel

----------

